# Dings and Dents...



## Guest (Sep 22, 2002)

Hey everyone. I've got my '91 Sentra with 181K miles on it and it has quite a few dings and dents. I was wondering if anyone knows any good methods to take out small dings, without spending too much? Or is it best just to leave stuff like that up to a body shop? (which is an option I am not considering...)

Thanks!


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

You could try your hand at paintless dent removal. If they're not too deep you could try dry ice. Get a paintless dent removal estimate if your paint is in otherwise decent condition, otherwise leave them alone until you're willing to have the car painted. There's no easy or cheap way to remove dents, unless you've got friends in the business.


----------



## 1slickser (May 27, 2002)

Dry Ice, please explain how you use it to remove dents? I have a couple not very noticable but I know they are there. So this info could help. THanks!!


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

yes please do... i work with dry ice how can this be used?


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

yes....how?


----------



## metareqa (Sep 1, 2002)

ive seen something on TV called DING KING, its cheap, search for it. i never tried it though


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

You can use a toilet plunger for removing large dents. That paintless system is awesome but it cost $75 _per ding_.
Dry ice: I think it works by "shocking" the dent out. First heat the dent, then shock it with the ice and it will comeout.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

ok someone try it out and let me know


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

I found 3,340 pages] for dents removal with dry ice.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

here ya go.........







Dry Ice will condense metal and thereby shrink small dents on your car. Place the Dry Ice on the inside of the dent if possible. Use heavy gloves and press flat sheet against dent. If it is not possible to get on the inside concave part of the dent, then using heavy gloves hold the Dry Ice so a corner can fit into the bottom lowest part of the cratered dent. Hold the Dry Ice until the metal is frosted at least 2 inches beyond the dent. Let the metal warm up (in the sun is the best) and repeat the procedure. Sometimes the dent will pop out perfectly. More often it will not be possible to get a flat smooth finish, but the dent will be reduced noticeably. Creased metal will still show the crease line but the dent will be far less pronounced. I have not seen any paint damage, but I'm sure if the paint is not strongly adhered, it could peel away


----------

